# I found an online Greek New Testament!



## turmeric (Dec 26, 2004)

Yippee! Look what _I_ found! This could be hours of fun!

http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~fisher/gnt/

[Edited on 27-12-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## larryjf (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are a couple of more links for greek texts...

UBS text (i think 3rd edition)...
http://www.greekbible.com/

Learning NT Greek ...
http://www.ibiblio.org/koine/greek/lessons/


----------

